# Starting Woodelves



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

I wanna start some woodelves army. What should i get First and what is good stuff to use. I will probably be spending up to £100 to get my army to start and then see where to go from there. I love all the models so i just need to know what is the best for my list


----------



## Mjateznik (Mar 10, 2007)

A Wood Elf Battalion set, Hero of your choice and painting utility should be a great start


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Agreed the battalion is a pretty solid choice


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Archers. And Plenty  in small mobile units


----------

